# Intrum Inkasso



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2003)

:evil: 
Ich habe eine Forderung (76,34 Euro) von der Nexnet bzw. dtms. Ich habe gegen dies Forderungen Einspruch erhoben und einen Verbindungsnachweis mit Offenlegung des Inhalteanbieters verlangt. Dieser Forderung ist man nicht nachgekommen. Statt dessen habe ich Post von Intrum bekommen mit zusätliche Inkassokosten von 23,00 Euro (30 % !!!). Soll oder muß ich nun bezahlen oder ist das ganze ein Fass ohne Boden und die Forderungen werden immer höher. Welcher Schritt wird der nächste sein von Intrum


----------



## Lumumba (18 Juli 2003)

Beispiele siehe hier und auch hier ab ca. Seite 32. 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Rechenknecht (19 Juli 2003)

Streitsüchtig schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> Statt dessen habe ich Post von Intrum bekommen mit zusätliche Inkassokosten von 23,00 Euro (30 % !!!).


Bei mir ist die Grundforderung 25 EUR für 13 sec. und eine Inkassogebühr von 14,38 EUR. Das macht 57,5 %.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2003)

*Ein passendes Urteil*

Bei nur 13 Sekunden Verbindungsdauer kann man es ja eventuell mit diesem Urteil versuchen. 

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aghildesheim090703.htm

AMTSGERICHT HILDESHEIM

                         URTEIL 
                         21 C 170/03
                         hat das Amtsgericht Hildesheim im
                         schriftlichen Verfahren nach § 495 a ZPO
                         aufgrund der bis zum 25. Juni 2003
                         eingegangenen Schriftsätze durch den
                         Richter am Amtsgericht (...) für Recht
                         erkannt: 
                         1.) Die Klage wird abgewiesen. 

                         2.) Die Kosten des Rechtsstreits werden der
                         Klägerin auferlegt. 

                         3.) Das Urteil ist vorläufig vollstreckbar. 

                         Die Berufung wird nicht zugelassen. 

                                  Entscheidungsgründe:

                         Von der Darstellung des Tatbestandes
                         wird gemäß § 313 a ZPO abgesehen. 

                         Die Klage ist nicht begründet. Ob der
                         Beklagte nur ins Blaue hinein behauptet, die
                         Verbindung sei aufgrund eines Impulses
                         eines "bösartigen Dialers" zustande
                         gekommen, und ob der Netzbetreiber die
                         Beweislast dafür habe, dass eine solche
                         Verbindung nicht vorgelegen habe, wie der
                         Beklagte meint, kann dahinstehen. Die
                         Klägerin hat ihrerseits nur ins Blaue hinein
                         behauptet, dass das Verbindungsentgelt
                         nicht unangemessen hoch sei. Der Beklagte
                         rügt u.a., dass nicht dargetan sei, wie sich in
                         der Abrechnung der insgesamt nur 10
                         Sekunden dauernden Verbindung der "für
                         0190 - Verbindungen vorgeschriebene"
                         Ansatz eines gebührenfreien Zeitraums
                         ausgewirkt habe. Die im Schriftsatz vom 20.
                         Juni 2003 gemachten Ausführungen der
                         Klägerin hierzu, nämlich 

                         "es handelt sich vorliegend - im Rahmen
                         der durch den Drittanbieter frei tarifierbaren
                         Rufnummemgasse 0190-0 - um einen Tarif,
                         bei dem gleich zu Anfang einer
                         Mehrwertdiensteverbindung ein bestimmter
                         Pauschalbetrag berechnet wird, wodurch
                         dem Kunden sodann die Inanspruchnahme
                         des betreffenden Mehrwertdienstes beliebig
                         lang, für eine maximale Zeit von X
                         Minuten/Stunden oder für eine bestimmte
                         Anzahl von nach erstmaliger Bezahlung
                         kostenloser Einwahlen ermöglicht wird. Im
                         Rahmen von Blocktarifen werden
                         Mehrwertdienste nach alledem
                         ereignisbezogen beispielsweise pauschal
                         für den Downioad einer Computerdatei -
                         unabhängig von der Dauer des Gesprächs
                         berechnet," 

                         gehen hierauf nicht ein. Das Gericht muss
                         die hier möglichen Unterscheidungen nicht
                         ohne weiteres kennen. Die Klägerin selbst
                         hat den Beklagten noch mit Schreiben vom
                         07. August 2002 auf die gebührenfreien
                         Zeiträume hingewiesen. 

                         Die Kostenentscheidung folgt aus § 91 ZPO.
                         Die Entscheidung über die vorläufige
                         Vollstreckbarkeit beruht auf §§ 708 Nr. 11,
                         713 ZPO. Die Entscheidung über die
                         Nichtzulassung der Berufung folgt aus § 511
                         Abs. 4 ZPO. Weder hat die Rechtssache
                         grundsätzliche Bedeutung noch erfordern
                         Fortbildung des Rechts oder Sicherung einer
                         einheitlichen Rechtsprechung eine
                         Entscheidung des Berufungsgerichts.


----------



## Rechenknecht (19 Juli 2003)

*Knoedel/Talkline/Intrum*

Hi, genau das beabsichtige ich auch.  :lol: 
Hier meine Antwort die am Montag in die intrum geht.

```
Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH 
Pallaswiesenstraße 180 -182 
64293 Darmstadt 

Fax 06151 / 81 - 6105 
E-Mail [email][email protected][/email] 

Zuhause, den 19. Juli 2003

Ihr Zeichen xxx
Kunden Nr. xxx

Ihr Schreiben vom 14. Juli 2003

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass Sie von Talkline den kompletten Schriftverkehr erhalten haben. 
In meinem ersten Schreiben vom 02.03.03 an die Fa. Talkline wurde bereits die Rechtmäßigkeit der Verbindung bestritten.
Somit gab es für Fa. Talkline keine Veranlassung, die bestrittenen Verbindungsentgelte an die Fa. Knoedel Holding ApS, Noras Sidevej 2B,1,DK-2920 Charlottenlund (im weiteren Verlauf als Fa. Knoedel bezeichnet) weiter zu leiten.

Somit dürfte Ihnen auch die E-Mail der Fa. Knoedel vom 14.05.03 und meine Mail an ebendiese vom 23.05.03, sowie das parallel versandte Schreiben an Fa. Talkline v. 23.05.03 vorliegen. 

Aus diesen Anlagen werden Sie entnommen haben, dass insbesondere der Vertragsschluss strittig ist. Sie gestatten mir den Hinweis auf die Entscheidung des 
Landgerichts Nürnberg – Fürth, Urteil vom 27.03.2003, Az: 11 S 8162/02 
Dort heißt es: 
"1. Der Anbieter einer über eine "0190-Nummer" abgerechneten Dienstleistung trägt die Beweislast dafür, dass mit dem Nutzer ein Vertrag über eine entgeltliche Dienstleistung geschlossen, zuvor das geforderte Entgelt genannt und die Dienstleistung auch erbracht worden ist. 
2. Dem Anbieter ist es zumutbar, hierfür eine Datensicherung über Einzelverbindungen vorzunehmen und diese aufzubewahren.“ 

Fundstelle: http://www.justiz.bayern.de/olgn/rspr/ls/l_11s8162_02.htm 

Ich bitte, die dort gemachten Anforderungen an den Nachweis in meinen Fall ebenfalls zu berücksichtigen. Außerdem verweise ich in diesem Zusammenhang auf das Ihnen hinlänglich bekannte Urteil vom Amtsgericht Hildesheim verkündet am 09.07.2003 Geschäfts- Nr.: 21 C 170/03.
Zitat:
“für Recht erkannt:
1.) Die Klage wird abgewiesen.
2.) Die Kosten des Rechtsstreits werden der Klägerin auferlegt.
3.) Das Urteil ist vorläufig vollstreckbar.
Die Berufung wird nicht zugelassen. ...“

Weiter muss ich Sie bitten, bei Geltendmachung von abgetretenen Forderungen folgendes auch zu beachten: 

Der Nachweis über eine wirksame Abtretung ist nur dann geführt, wenn die Originalabtretungsurkunde übersendet wird und damit den Anforderungen des § 410 BGB genügt – vgl. insoweit OLG Köln, Urt. v. 20.9.1999 , Az: 16 U 25/99. Die Vorschrift des § 410 BGB verlangt die Aushändigung einer Urkunde, d. h. einer verkörperten Gedankenerklärung, die geeignet und bestimmt ist, im Rechtsverkehr Beweis zu erbringen und den Aussteller (§ 126 BGB) erkennen lässt. Das ist bei einer Fotokopie nicht der Fall, auch wenn das Original vorgelegen hat. Außerdem hat § 410 BGB den Zweck, dem Schuldner ein Beweismittel an die Hand zu geben, um die Rechtsposition, die er nach § 409 BGB erlangt hat, auch leicht beweisen zu können. Diesem Zweck genügt aber ebenfalls nur die Aushändigung des Originals (vgl. § 420 ZPO; Staudinger/Kaduk, 12. Aufl. 1994, § 410 Rn. 8 f) 

Dies gilt insbesondere für eine Abtretungsurkunde der Fa. Knoedel an die Fa. Talkline, die mir bislang überhaupt nicht vorgelegt wurde. Bis zur Vorlage einer Originalabtretungsurkunde durch Sie und Fa. Talkline stünde mir das Leistungsverweigerungsrecht des § 410 I BGB zu. Da jedoch keine Forderung besteht – siehe unten – keine Abtretungsurkunde? 

Das Verhalten von Fa. Knoedel ist rechtlich als deklaratorischer Forderungsverzicht einzuordnen. Deklaratorisch deshalb, weil die Forderung streitig war, d. h. Fa. Knoedel erklärt unabhängig davon, ob eine Forderung besteht oder nicht, einen klarstellenden Verzicht.
Diese Erklärung hat dann aber auch rechtliche Auswirkungen auf die vermeintliche Forderung die Fa. Talkline geltend machen will. Denn wenn Fa. Knoedel erklärt, keine Forderungen (mehr) zu haben, dann kann Fa. Talkline auch keine Forderung haben. Diese Forderung ist ja die abgetretene Forderung von Fa. Knoedel, die nicht oder nicht mehr besteht.
Vor diesem Hintergrund ist die Angelegenheit erledigt. 

Ich weise im übrigen darauf hin, dass selbstverständlich gegen einen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch eingelegt werden wird. 

Zitat aus meinem Schreiben v. 15.04.03: “Ich behalte mir vor, bei der nächsten zuständigen Polizeidienststelle bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige gegen Sie und Ihre Geschäftspartner wegen des Verdachts auf Betrug und der Computermanipulation zu erstatten.“

Diese Strafanzeige wurde zwischenzeitlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Cottbus (vorl. Az.: 4159 Js 8976/03) gegen die Fa. Knoedel und gegen Fa. Talkline wegen versuchten Betrugs (§ 263(2)StGB), Computerbetrug (§ 263a StGB) und außerdem Strafantrag nach § 303c StGB wegen Datenveränderung (§ 303a StGB) gestellt.

An Sie habe ich auch gedacht und werde meine Strafanzeige wegen 
1. Geldwäsche § 261 StGB 
2. Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug § 263a StGB 
3. Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug § 263(2) StGB und 
4. Strafantrag nach § 303c StGB wegen Beihilfe zur Datenveränderung gemäß § 303a StGB. auf Sie erweitern. 

Und ein weiteres Zitat aus meinem 3. Schreiben v. 19.04.03:“ Des weiteren werden von mir keinerlei Kosten durch Mahnungen oder Inkassounternehmen getragen, im Gegenteil, ich behalte mir vor, meine mit diesen Schreiben benötigte Zeit mit 50,- €/Ingenieurstunde bei Ihnen in Rechnung zu stellen. „

Ich empfehle Ihnen, sich mit Ihrem Auftraggeber insoweit in Verbindung zu setzen.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit sollten Sie Bitte Ihre bisherigen Kosten von Fa. Talkline (Kontoführung? Mahnspesen? Inkassokosten???) holen. Hierzu verweise ich auf den Beschluss des AG Darmstadt vom 06.02.2003, Az. 312 C 61/03): Die Inkassokosten von Fa. Intrum sind nicht erstattungsfähig..., daraus folgt: Fa. Talkline soll Sie selbst zahlen.

Die vorgebrachten Einwendungen sind begründete im Sinne des § 16 Abs. 3 TKV.
Also sparen Sie sich Ihr FAIR PAY PLEASE und bestätigen sie mir, dass Sie keine weiteren Forderungen stellen.

Ferner fordere ich Sie auf zu erklären, dass Sie sich auch nicht gegenüber Dritten einer Forderung gegenüber mich berühmen. Diese Aufforderung gilt auch in Bezug auf rein sachliche Mitteilungen gegenüber anderen Stellen. 
In diesem Zusammenhang scheint es mir geboten nach § 187 StGB wegen Kreditgefährdung Strafanzeige und Strafantrag unter allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten gegen Sie zu stellen. Daraus entstehende Schadenersatzansprüche werden von mir gerichtlich durchgesetzt.

Abschließend möchte ich Sie bitten auch die Fa. Talkline zu veranlassen, eine solche Erklärung an mich abzugeben. 

Darüber hinaus bitte ich von weiterer außergerichtlicher Korrespondenz Abstand zu nehmen vor dem Hintergrund der eindeutigen Sach- und Rechtslage. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rechenknecht
(Per Fax, deshalb ohne eigene Unterschrift)
```

Hier werden sich einige Texter wiederfinden: :holy: 

Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer erwünscht. 0 

Morgen wird dann der Text für die Staatsanwaltschaft zusammengebastelt. 8)


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Inkasso*

Intrum fordert seit Jahren 254,00 Euro Mahnbescheid einspruch erheben sie versuchen es immer wieder kommen aber damit nicht durch alle Schreiben ignorieren


----------

